# Best way to kill Lamb's ear



## holzy (Sep 21, 2001)

How do I get this nasty weed out of my food plot??


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

best luck i have had is to pull them. its a little work. also try getting a small spray bottle and spot spray.


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

also i am not sure if it will work or not but i will find out. you might be able to put powder roundup on the leaves and with the dew we have had the last few morning it might be enough moisture to work. i will check into it.


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

i talked with my distributor and he is not sure if the powder will work or not that way. so i would say to spot spray with a small bottle. i am going to try the powder on some of my lambs ears in one of my plots and i will let you know how it works.


----------

